
Free Open Source NRules.net site is now offline and erased from GitHub - Firegarden
https://github.com/NRules
======
runin2k1
Older fork here:
[https://github.com/LSTANCZYK/NRules](https://github.com/LSTANCZYK/NRules)

Post showing it was going to be removed by the author here:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/nrules-
users/jFwLtPl...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/nrules-
users/jFwLtPlZbmE)

